# General Monterrey info wanted & Football info



## BarrowBoy (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi all,
My 1st post on here.
Im a British expat living in Austin TX & My wife & I want to visit Monterrey but take in a Footy game, Is it easy to get tickets & sadly I don’t speak any Spanish!
Any advice of where to stay & places to visit & Footy info will be greatly appreciated.
Best Regards Mike.


----------

